# Vacuum sealers



## Beaverdam213 (Oct 24, 2020)

After wearing out a vacuum sealer from Costco and a “commercial” one fron Cabela’s...I finally bought an oiled, chamber, Vacmaster VP230. So far, I have only vacuumed and sealed about 300 bags...but it works awesome!


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Oct 24, 2020)

Beaverdam213 said:


> After wearing out a vacuum sealer from Costco and a “commercial” one fron Cabela’s...I finally bought an oiled, chamber, Vacmaster VP230. So far, I have only vacuumed and sealed about 300 bags...but it works awesome!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2020)

“Only 300 bags”, lol that’s a lot of bags. Congrats on the purchase. I’m going to get one of these sooner or later.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Oct 24, 2020)

not at one time...

my dad and grandpa are avid hunters and keep my deep freeze full of meat. my brother and i then process it into primarily meat sticks, brats, summer sausage, salami, jerky, breakfast links and a combo burger meat of venison with bacon...then we divide it up amongst the entire extended family. with increments of 1-2 pounds a package. with my old vacuum packer, the bags were pretty expensive compared to chamber bags and it took nearly as long to vacuum pack as it did to process the meat! ;) the chamber vacuum sealers are more expensive up front but the bags are a fraction of the cost of the other bags. the unit i bought is oiled vs oil less...so you can run it non stop and you can finely adjust the amount of vacuum and seal time


----------

